# XL LOADED  potato



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

I call this my XL loaded potato. 
Nothing fancy but I eat this as a meal.

The biggest russet you can find. 
Cauliflower, broccoli, I like to us a deli sliced ham and turkey, lightly pan fried, cheese, black olives, bacon, and  sour cream

Not much a recipe,  you can figure out what to do pretty easily.  Just sharing!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 10, 2021)

Looks real good to me! There's a place close to me and if I remember right  it's called McAlister's. They specialize in loaded potatoes like this. Just about anything you can think to stuff in a potato they probably have it. I had a tuna melt style one once and it was awesome!


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Looks real good to me! There's a place close to me and if I remember right  it's called McAlister's. They specialize in loaded potatoes like this. Just about anything you can think to stuff in a potato they probably have it. I had a tuna melt style one once and it was awesome!



Yes! This very much models after McAlister deli. 
But of course I thought, it's good, but i can do it better at home....


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 10, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> Yes! This very much models after McAlister deli.
> But of course I thought, it's good, but i can do it better at home....


Lol! Agreed! Most everything can be done better at home!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 10, 2021)

This is making my hungry!! Looks goooood.... and definitely like a meal!!


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> This is making my hungry!! Looks goooood.... and definitely like a meal!!


If a fellow is a big eater, cook two potatoes and line them up and load them down!


----------



## chew2475 (Jun 10, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> I call this my XL loaded potato.
> Nothing fancy but I eat this as a meal.
> 
> The biggest russet you can find.
> ...



Looks great.  Did the same thing last night.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice looking potato, I also do something similar except I twice bake them

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2021)

WOW that looks delicious!
I would do as Chris does & twice bake it too!
Al


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 11, 2021)

Actually never thought about twice baking them. But that is now on my list!


----------

